# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Asentamientos ilegales en el Guadarrama

## jasg555

Al hilo de las posibles inundaciones de éste invierno, he sacado las fotos aéreas de una zona del Río Guadarrama que en las últimas décadas se han visto invadidas por construcciones ilegales. Muchas veces chabolas, pero en algunos casos auténticos chalets con cierto lujo.
Es una zona candente, nunca se ha podido desalojar por tal o cual ley y cierto sentimiento de falsa compasión.

Decir que esas construcciones, en su mayor parte son segundas residencias que cuando se hicieron, estaban en la orilla (literal) de un río cristalino con playas de arena fina. Hoy en día es una cloaca.

Las viviendas no tienen por supuesto ni permiso de obra, ni escrituras legales (se compavenden con un contrato privado) ni escrituras de terreno, ni proyecto ni nada.

Hoy en día, debido al laberinto espeso en el que se han convertido sus calles estrechas, se ha convertido en parte en refugio de traficantes de droga y delincuentes que semana tras semana captura la G. Civil.

 Espero que pronto se solucione el asunto, se cumpla la ley y el cauce del Guadarrama vuelva a recuperarse.

 En las fotos, la raya de arriba a abajo que nos dibuja la página amablemente, ejem :Mad:  :Mad:  es el río Guadarrama, que fluye hacia el Sur (abajo). Y el asentamiento ilegal son todas las construcciones que están pegadas al río en la parte derecha. En la misma foto sale la N-V (Autovía de Extremadura), el centro comercial Xanadú y la urbanización legal Parque Coimbra, que están hasta las narices de tener todo legal y que al lado, gente que no ha pagado un duro les causen problemas de inseguridad.

En las fotos se puede ver, aunque la resolución no es buena la evolución desde el año 56, que no había nada, hasta hoy en donde se ve un monton de casas juston en la misma orilla del río.











 Aquí os pongo un detalle en donde se puede ver un poco mejor una pequeña parte del asentamiento ilegal.



Con una simple búsqueda se encuentra mucha información sobre el tema y el peligro.

 Incluso ahora piden un muro en el río para separarlo de su dominio público natural, demencial:

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2007/1...195557703.html

Sólo hay un error, que hablan del embalse del Atazar y es Valmayor, éstos becarios...

Cualquier día, vendrá una inundación del Guadarrama, que no está regulado con un gran embalse, y se llevará por delante todos los chabolos y chalets, y habrá muertos. Entonces vendrán los llantos y las exigencias, cuando en éste caso, los que están allí son los que han incumplido claramente la ley.

----------


## jasg555

Más:

_Decenas de infraviviendas se encuentran embarradas y con el agua a las puertas en la zona baja de los asentamientos del Guadarrama después de las lluvias registradas en las últimas semanas. El camino de tierra que transcurre junto al cauce del río presenta continuos charcos y socavones que hacen que sólo sea transitable con un vehículo de gran cilindrada.

En esta parte del asentamiento de las Sabinas, entre Móstoles, Navalcarnero y Arroyomolinos hay más de un centenar de infraviviendas levantadas en terrenos sin asfaltar. Están ocupadas, en su mayoría, por inquilinos de etnia gitana que se dedican al negocio de la chatarrería.

De hecho, junto a las casas es habitual ver grandes montones de chatarra acumulada. Además, a las puertas de las infraviviendas, en ocasiones, aparecen lavadoras e incluso televisiones de plasma que se sostienen encima de un cajón. Según los testimonios de vecinos, en esa zona, que conocen como 'el puente de piedra', "cada vez son más las viviendas que se levantan".

La parte alta de los asentamientos del Guadarrama, en cambio, no vive problemas como consecuencia de las inundaciones desde hace al menos diez años. Las calles están asfaltadas, 165 viviendas tienen cédula de habitabilidad, cuentan con luz eléctrica e incluso una pequeña capilla que fue inaugurada hace años por el obispo de la Diócesis de Getafe.


Llevamos viviendo aquí por lo menos 40 años y queremos seguir haciéndolo a pesar de la cercanía del río 
"Llevamos viviendo aquí por lo menos 40 años y queremos seguir haciéndolo a pesar de la cercanía del río. Tenemos un par de bares, nuestras casas son habitables, la Policía pasa a diario por aquí, estamos empadronados, participamos en los Consejos de Barrio e incluso un autobús recoge a nuestros chicos para ir al instituto cada mañana", indicaron los vecinos a Europa Press.

En la parte alta del asentamiento conviven ciudadanos marroquíes con españoles de etnias paya y gitana desde hace ya más de treinta años. Se proveen de agua a través de los pozos que se encuentran en la zona. "Tenemos un pozo de más de 100 metros de profundidad del que bebemos por lo menos siete viviendas", explicó un vecino.

Los inquilinos de esta parte del asentamiento del Guadarrama aseguraron sentirse "tranquilos" ante la crecida del caudal del río y a pesar de las lluvias de las últimas semanas. No obstante, en 1989 y 1995 se produjeron en la zona dos grandes riadas que acabaron con importantes daños materiales aunque no personales.

Los responsables de un bar situado junto al arroyo del Guadarrama explicaron a Europa Press que los técnicos de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo (CHT) estuvieron haciendo mediciones en abril para levantar una mota de contención que evitase posibles riadas.

"Desde entonces no les hemos vuelto a ver. Nos querían quitar parte del bar pero les pusimos un recurso que ganamos", indicó una de las propietarias del establecimiento, que insistió en la comodidad con que viven en la parte alta del asentamiento._

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/4244...to/guadarrama/

----------


## Salut

Lamentable... pero más lamentable aún es que no se trata de un caso aislado  :Mad:

----------


## jasg555

> Lamentable... pero más lamentable aún es que no se trata de un caso aislado


 Efectivamente, en Madrid hay al menos 4 casos más. 2 en el Jarama, 1 en el Henares. Y otro ya sangrante en la Cañada Real Galiana, en donde no se puede construir bajo ningún concepto y se ha levantado un chabolerío que se ha convertido en el nuevo hipermercado de la droga.

Precisamente el otro día pasé por la Cañada adrede, por la costumbre de enseñar a mis hijos lo que ciertas práctica puede conllevar; y le fuí mostrando lo que era un "machaca", un "esclavo", un "aguador", un "chabolo", una "cunda", los "cunderos", etc... Y la verdad es que pasas un poco de miedo.

----------


## Salut

j0j0j0 menudas excursiones que les das a tus chiquillos... pero seguro que así te salen con la cabeza mejor amueblada que con aburridas charlas. 

_"Una imagen vale más que mil palabras"_  :Smile:

----------


## jasg555

> j0j0j0 menudas excursiones que les das a tus chiquillos... pero seguro que así te salen con la cabeza mejor amueblada que con aburridas charlas. 
> 
> _"Una imagen vale más que mil palabras"_


 Te aseguro que la cara que sacan es para hacerles una foto :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Pero te prometo que cuando tenga que darles algo de educación sexual, me quedo en la teórica, no les llevo al barrio chino :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

